# It's going to be a long day



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper is at the vet for his dental today. He was so scared in the car (as you can see in the pics). He always knows when something is up. Asking for prayers that everything goes smoothly. I want this day to hurry up and be over.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Holding you both in my heart & prayers today, Kathy! We are sitting on the bench beside you! Do you feel us here? Please let us know when he is home safely!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Holding you both in my heart & prayers today, Kathy! We are sitting on the bench beside you! Do you feel us here? Please let us know when he is home safely!
> View attachment 275065


Thanks Sandi and yes I do feel you beside me. Everyone here knows the worry we all go through with these procedures. 
Sending prayers to you for Lisi's dental on Friday. Praying it all goes smoothly for her.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I keep thinking I'm hearing him. When I was in the bathroom i thought i could hear him outside the door and just a second ago I could hear his little yelps he makes when he's waiting for food.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He will be home before you know it. Hope all goes well today,


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Awww what a sweetie pie!! Wishing you lots of love and prayers for pipper ! Dee


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm getting so frustrated. They had an emergency surgery to do before Pipper's dental so when I hadn't heard from them by 11:45 they said they had just sedated him and were going to do the dental xrays and would call me to let me know if he would need any extractions before they began. That was AN HOUR AGO and I still haven't heard from them. I don't have a lot of patience when I am waiting and then I start thinking all kinds of thoughts. Grrrrrrrrr I just want him home and I don't even think they have started yet.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just heard from vet and he's going to need 4 extractions. It's teeth that were too crowded together and have some dental disease around them. She said these teeth were probably causing him some discomfort. I'm so glad I scheduled an appointment but feel so bad for my poor boy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

He's AWAKE!!!!!!! He can come home at 4:45 which is 1 1/2 hrs from now. Yay, I can't wait to see my boy. His pre -anesthia bloodwork was absolutely perfect too. Oh I am soooo happy now that its all over.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news. I am glad he will be home soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

He's home!!!!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

awwww!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Home Pipper! I know you & Mom will sleep well tonight! Thank you God that all went well.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I can tell he's uncomfortable and I feel terrible for him. My poor boy!
Didn't stop him from eating though. 
Not sure why he has such a dirty face. It didn't look like that when I took him there.

Ok now I just had a bit of a cry. He looks so sad and keeps looking at me with big sad eyes and he's whimpering and I feel like its my fault. I took him to the vet for a dental.

Hmmmm ok now he's out in the kitchen sniffing all over hoping that he might find a tiny dropped crumb somewhere . Thats a good sign that maybe he's not as uncomfortable as I'm thinking he is. He is also holding his tail curled up and I think if he was hurting a lot his tail would be hanging down.
I still feel so bad though for leaving him at the vet.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Great job Pipper!!! Don’t worry the whimpering is sometimes from the anesthesia, should be out of him by tomorrow. So Glad he is home!!! Dee 🐾💞


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news that everything went so well for Pipper and that he actually was so hungry. Just wondering whether or not the Vet sent home some antibiotics or pain meds for him? I am sure that after a good night's rest that Pipper will be feeling much better tomorrow.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Great news that everything went so well for Pipper and that he actually was so hungry. Just wondering whether or not the Vet sent home some antibiotics or pain meds for him? I am sure that after a good night's rest that Pipper will be feeling much better tomorrow.


Yes he's on antibiotic, metacam and gabapentin


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kathy, I meant to mention during our Facebook posts back and forth ... that Pipper might have little “boogies” in the corner of his eyes ... often near the nose area. That often happens to Snowball if he has been stressed. I just take a Q-tip and gently remove the boogey from his eye. (there is usually just one in each eye) Removing them helps keep the eyes tear stain free. 

After Snowball had his tooth extractions he recovered almost over night. The gabapentin should help Pipper sleep well tonight. Wishing you both sweet dreams and a restful sleep tonight. ❤


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kathy, I meant to mention during our Facebook posts back and forth ... that Pipper might have little “boogies” in the corner of his eyes ... often near the nose area. That often happens to Snowball if he has been stressed. I just take a Q-tip and gently remove the boogey from his eye. (there is usually just one in each eye) Removing them helps keep the eyes tear stain free.
> 
> After Snowball had his tooth extractions he recovered almost over night. The gabapentin should help Pipper sleep well tonight. Wishing you both sweet dreams and a restful sleep tonight. ❤


I figured out that I think the dirty face is from the stuff they put on his leg around the shaved area where the IV was. He was licking the IV area and I think the colour came off on his face. I won't want to wash his face for a few days until I can be sure I won't hurt him. I am just soooooo happy its all over with but I feel so bad that the vet said the teeth must have been causing him some discomfort but dogs just don't show it. I made the appointment a few months ago when I noticed a bit of tartar but it took this long to get in. Breaks my heart thinking of him hurting.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper had a really good night, no problems at all and he's acting totally normal today! Yay!!!!!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh such great news! I can’t help but smile when I see his cute face. He is beyond precious, and I know you must be so relieved that he is recovering so well. Hugs. 💕


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

So glad Pipper is doing better. Gentle hugs to both of you.

Lainie and Whisper


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I’m glad Piper is doing better already.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

He so cute in those pictures! I’m glad it went well for him and hope he continues to feel better.


----------

